# We know your stallions, show horses, seen foals



## Frankie (Dec 21, 2009)

We share a lot of our horses, we have seen your show horses, your new foals and your new horses. I was wondering though, who's your best buddy and why? What makes a best buddy?

I have several who have been here a long time. All are important to me for a lot of reasons. Some I have shared due to illness or needing help, all I am close to. But if I were to pick my best buddy, it would be stallion Zipit! He is the funniest one guy and will make me laugh almost every day. He has to get his nose in to everything! He is curious and loves to learn. When out in the pasture he will stay right by my side. If I'm pulling weeds, or walking the fence line, he stays right there. He'll turn his head a lot, look right back at me, as to say,,,What you doing that for, is that to eat, hey can I help, hey Mom do turtles have a barn? You can just tell he is always thinking something. Although when he is splashing all the water out, throwing his feed pan over to the girls side, and grabbing a hold of his lead rope to lead me, I have to really wonder what he is thinking!

He is very in tune to me. If I am not feeling well his whole attitude changes. He stands right up next to me leaning his head against my leg. Becomes the most gentle guy. I've tried to fake it, doesn't work, he knows, and he's back to pulling the fly strips off the barn wall!

He is the kind of horse you look at and you just know he is enjoying himself. You just gotta love the horse you have to chase down when its time to come up, especially when he is sure you are in the middle of a tag game, and he made you "it" just because.






He is like the one little dog in the cartoon that can talk, running around my feet saying, what today mom, going any where, so what new toy did you bring me, got applesauce beet pulp in that bucket, hey is that a new halter?!?! He tires me out, but love every ounce of him. A neighbor walked by a few weeks ago and Zip and I were out in the pasture on a small hill, the neighbor looked over and said you two look more like a scene from Lassie. I said yep, he's always there for me, he's my Lassie!





Who's your Lassie?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 21, 2009)

Well my best bud was a little bay tobiano mare, my first ever miniature and the one that got me hooked.. She just had that laid back, easy going, "nothing bothers me" attitude, a total love bug yet still packed with attitude.. I don't know how many times I shed tears into her mane while she stood there with her head on my shoulder, we had countless "talks", one of the best type of "friend", never passed judgement just listened



Whenever she seen me she'd toss up her head and give me a 'hello' whinny.. Unfortunately I lost her in 07 to colic, broke my heart, I felt (and still do) like I had lost my best friend, and the worst part about it was that I was not home to ease her pain or say goodbye..



I miss her soo much still..






Thankfully I came across my boy Doc (Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome) just shy of a year after her death.. I was looking for a new herdsire, Chesa emailed me about him and after a few emails etc. he was on his way to Ohio.. I never thought I'd find another horse that I'd "click" with like I did with Star, but as soon as the hauler opened the trailer door and I laid eyes on my new guy my heart fluttered, I had no words, I knelt down and looked him in the eye and then he placed his head on my shoulder and just had this feeling of peace come to my heart.. There's absolutely no doubt that he is MY boy, he's got the same laid back, carefree personality with just enough spark to catch your eye, is a love bug and will let you rub/scratch on him for hours on end if he had his way, his mane has caught my tears as his head rested on my shoulder, and yes we've had many talks



While my heart still aches over the loss of my girl Star, I do feel that Doc was sent to help heal my broken heart, everything worked out just perfectly for us, and I'm forever grateful to Tami for breeding such a handsome boy and to Chesa for giving me the opportunity to have a new "heart" horse


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm, this is actually a tough one for me, most of my mares love attention and will hang on me every second when I am out in the pasture with them and all of my stallions love me too but if I had to pick one horse it would probably be my stallion Spot. He was my first mini of my own and he loves me. I have shown him since he was a weanling and if anyone else would show him he wouldnt behave as well, we are kind of tuned in to eachother. He definitely keeps me on my toes. I can snap my fingers and call him and he will come running up to me but there are times where I am not going to get him no matter what LOL! He also will do ANYTHING for a treat



, when still showing he knew that in order to get the treat he would have to set himself up and look pretty...well...that backfired on me, now he stretches and stretches and stretches until you think he is going to fall over LOL. He is definitely one of a kind in attitude and I will probably keep him forever!


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 21, 2009)

My stallion BOB! He was my 1st mini and will remain that till the day he leaves me. I love him so much and if it came down to having to get rid of all my horses, I would let everyone go but him! Dont get me wrong, I love them all, but he is super special.

*I love you Bobby!*

HFM Rio Bravo 30.5" A/R 2000 bay stud w/Komokos, Johnstons, GMB breeding...


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 22, 2009)

Sunny for sure. He hangs with me, loves hugs (even hugging back!) is a cookie-a-holic, lets anyone drive him, just an all around great fellow!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 22, 2009)

My best bud was "Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'"

We sold him almost 2 years ago, and I love all our horses

but have never been able to replace him as my best Bud

He was the 2nd foal born here and I showed him for 3 years

at pinto shows. Where he almost consistantly got Grand Champion

in Halter. I don't regret selling him as he has his own herd of girls

now and seems very happy with several foals coming this year. Can't wait!

He has a wonderful home. But he is still my Smokin' in my heart

He still was my best miniature Bud and show partner.

Here he is as a 3 yr old
















and about 3 hours old






I hope to be able to move on and have another Bud as great as he is.


----------



## Ellen (Dec 22, 2009)

This one is very hard for me....Each one is speacial in every way. I always bond with everybody and there are those that will never go, but my best friend is Cheyenne.

She is 22 and has been with me since she was 2. She is an Arabian mare. Still such a looker and a mover, but she loves me as much as I love her. I am tearing up just thinking of all the wonderful years we have had.

Many sleepless nights I have speant with her. I talk to her and she wraps her kneck around me. She calls to me in the pasture and nickers to me in the barn. She walks slow and sniffs me carefully when I am ill. She loves it when I ride her, she still likes a challenge. And she loves my kids.

None of you will believe this but my boys were able to ride there motorized cars underneath her. My youngest is nine and climbs on her every chance she can get. He hangs on her legs and she nuzzles him. Those two have done that since he could walk.

She watches the herd, she watches the family ans is the first one to great the foal thru the window. Most Moms know she is just welcoming the new member. She recently took to Harley a classic Stud colt. She was attempting to nurse him in the pasture, mind she has never foaled. I could go on for hours.....But there are not many like her.


----------



## Reble (Dec 22, 2009)

Our Gelding Bonds Double "007" / Born 1999.

He was our first gelding and he does just about everything, loves to show, showmanship, jumping, obstacle, driving and best of all, gives kisses...



His personality shines through.


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2009)

*<-----*My boy Nort



Too many reasons to mention!

But then, I feel like that about pretty much ALL my horses. Anyone who's been here knows that they all get loved on and all know they are special to me! My babies!


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,

I don't have show horse yet..

I am hoping for two fillies that will be shown in next year for us.

Honestly -- I love all of our miniatures. I only have one best BUDDY and here is Jack






I am hoping to keep one of his colt...

We are expecting to have 2 foals out of him in next year.

I heard that he mostly throw fillies and 1% of colt!...

Hope that Gracie and Jack will give us a boy and if it is - I would love for him to be shown too.

I do LOVE all of our miniature horses and everyone's miniatures for sure!..


----------



## SammyL (Dec 22, 2009)

Each of my horses is special in their own ways, and I love them all very deeply. I have a bond with all six of my babies, and they all are very special to me.





However...My best friend is my first horse, Blue.

From the day he and I met, something sparked for me. It was true love. He was just a month or so old when we met.

He came home with me when he was weaned at three months....That was six years ago...

He gives the best kisses, has the softest nose. He comes when I whistle, pricks his ears at my voice. I know what he is going to do before he does it. Many tears have fallen into that blonde mane of his. Naps in the sun together. Teaching, and learning from each other. Too many memories to tell that have spanned the six years we have spent together.


----------



## drk (Dec 22, 2009)

This is difficult for me too. I LOVE all my horses but I do have one that is super special to me. My Classy.



:wub



From they day she was born I new we had a special bond. She has a Loving Personality like no other and is so sweet and gentle. We are BEST friends. While all the other horses are out in the field when I'm cleaning stalls my Classy is with me



She goes in each stall with me and just hangs out till I'm finished. She loves her butt scratches and hugs. Sometimes I think she know exactly what I'm saying to her. She was a beautiful baby and has blossomed into a Gorgeous little yearling, coming 2 year old. Her head is exquisite, tiny and very arab. She herself is tiny and will mature about 28-29".

Her sire is: MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET 27.25" Frame Overo

She is my Baby Girl and I love her Dearly



:wub





Classy as a foal..

*DRK SHEEZ CLASSY IN BLACK*











Classy as a Yearling...


----------



## mel (Dec 22, 2009)

Frosty Midnight Star aka Sully is the boy who started me on minis. ( I warn you now this will be long, I have never put down my feelings for this boy but as he is getting up there in age now is a good time for his tribute) Sully and I first met at an auction, he was hairy, injured, sick, and fighting for all he was worth. I had went with a friend to look at tack, but when he was let in, screaming his challenge to everyone. Something just clicked. A guy to my left opened the bid and my hand shot up next, my friend was looking at me like I lost my mind. All I could say to her was "he is not going to the dog food man". Needless to say I bought him, It took two people to load him as he was fighting us every step, and two people to unload him and get him in a stall when we got him home. The next morning he was down! Between the massive infection ravaging him, the stress of the sale, the vet finding out that his skull was fractured, and I think he fought his heart out. The vet and I worked on him around the clock, I slept in his stall, I syringed mushy feed into him, and I kept talking to him. Needless to say, that spark in him that had kept him on his feet through the auction, started to blaze again. Out of all this Sully developed a trust that was inshakable. He went from the fighting stallion, to the gentlest horse on the farm with me. Everyone else he had no use for, including the vet that saved him! He showed in his first show and took 3rd out of 23 horses. He continued on to show always placing in the top 3.

Fast forward a few years, my job took me off the farm and to another state and the friend that was with me at the sale offered to take Sully. She had Sully for many years when a freek accident almost claimed his life. During this time I was also injured and was fighting to regain my ability to walk normally again. When I returned to the family farm, my friend called and asked if I wanted Sully back, and filled me in on what had happened to him. She said that he was not sound and was seriously lame. Her vet felt that he was as good as he would get, but would never trot or gallop again. I made arangements to get him. I cried so hard when I got him home, both of us were a mess, he was so lame on his front leg, and I had to concentrate on where my feet were. Everyday Sully and I would take our slow painful walks. I kept telling him that he was still the most handsome stallion in the county. We would lean on each other if we were unsteady, and would encourage each other when it was a bad day. Eventually the stranges thing happened I was having a very bad day and wondering how much more I could take when Sully broke away from me and TROTTED yes trotted a few steps. He looked back at me like he was saying don't give up now!

We are both doing better now, Sully actually trots and gallops around his field. He still has some lameness but it does not slow him down, and even though I still have my challenges I just look at him, and I know that we have come a long way.

So Sully has been my light in my darkest hours, as I was the light for him during his.

Thank you for allowing me to give him his praise. May you be with me for as long as you choose Sully!


----------



## mel (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry double post


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 23, 2009)

My best buddy-geesh this makes me cry- my best budd was thoroughbred he was the best horse anyone could imagine- he was beatuful he did everything with me, i could hug on him when i had a bad day- he would nuzzle me as if saying everything was ok, we shared rides together that were so perfect they were like fantasys and when i was with him nothing was wrong i only had him a year and my mom gavehim away right underneath me i will never fogive her worst part is its impossible for me to get him back~~ and I have never had a bond so strong he was my best friend he always made me laugh.
















ha-my friend and i look like crap but this was one of the last days me and my bestfriend were together






I just miss him so much-you know?


----------



## whitney (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm fortunate to have "BEST BUD" status with every horse I own. Even my new little girl Misty Blue.


----------



## chandab (Dec 23, 2009)

Best bud would be my first horse, Cheddar, a half-Arab gelding; he's going on 27 years old and in May he'll have owned me for 24 years. As far as teh minis go, probably my first mini, Dakota, he's such a hoot. Although, I do have a pretty special bond with Caddy. I love them all, but these are still the top 3.


----------



## Tami (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok first...Cristina...your post brought tears to my eyes........ 

My buddy is my stallion Royal. He is 21 and I bought him when he was 6 months old. I did sell him for a short time but I was so lucky to get him back and he won't be leaving again. He has always been a doll. When my kids were little they could lead him anywhere. I have photos of my son at 5 year old son leading him and he tripped and fell......Royal walked right up to him and just stood watching him while my son got up. I have a few horses that I dearly love but I truly think Royal loves me too. 
He is a true "Gem"....
Reh's Royal Gem


----------



## normajeanbaker (Dec 23, 2009)

This is a very tough question! I love all my horses very much. Each one is special in their own way. But, I guess I would have to say that my "buddy" is my mare who was born here, VPS Just A Tad Bad( aka "Callie"). She is a tough mare and is not the easiest little girl to get along with and deal with, but I "get her" and think the world of her. She is "the princess" of the barn and totally knows it! I love all my horses to death and each one is very special to me, but Callie is "my buddy". ~Jen~


----------



## Shneighs Miniatures Horses (Jan 1, 2010)

My best bud would have to be my gelding victor or my stallion william. Victor would do anything for me. He seems to be the kind of guy that would do a flip just for a hug. He is succesful in the ring, and has my back when I have a horse being rude to me. You can put him with anyone. He runs to me, which always makes me smile. He loves hugs and kisses. He is passive and just so sweet. I can do anythign with him. He is always there, and always loves me. Hes just a great horse. One in a million anyways! He is a sweetie!



and he makes me smile no matter what. He trys he hardest to empress me. This horse is practically my soul mate. Hes a little star, I just love him










my stallion william also deserves a spot in this. He is pretty hilarious, and is like a personal puppy to me. He makes me laugh everyday. and he smiles  ! I became really close to this boy, hes been through a lot so we've done it together. Hes sorda there for me, and makes me laugh no matter what. Usually when he smiles. He knows just what to do to make my day, whether it be drinking out of the hose or something silly like that. Hes a goof ball, a little clown. But thats why I love him. Hes another one in a million kind of horse. Hes just too awesome.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 1, 2010)

Mel,that was beautiful!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jan 2, 2010)

This is sooo hard. I only own 2 that are truely my own. Both of them have bonds with me that willl last a lifetime. I really can't choose between them. So I would have to say both of my girls are my best buds.

Vixon - She was my first real connection. I had 3 other minis before her living with us. But her, she just stole me heart. Went to look at her and she was so scared. She was with 2 other full size horses who would chase her. You couldn't walk into the paddock with a halter even on your shoulder and she would take off. We had to run her into her stall, which was the corner stall and the poor girl couldn't see out of. Haltered her up and led her around. I don't know what it was but I had to have her! So we brought her home and I changed her life from there. I tore the halter that she had been living with for 2 years and I hung it up on the run in shed where we both could be reminded that I would never let her live that life again. Then I just worked with her, trying to figure her out. I tought her to trust me and I tought her to be able to put her head in her own halter. Everything was on her terms. The poor girl was just so untrust worthy of everyone and everything. She has come such a long way. You would never recognize her. Here is a horse who now chooses to kiss you. Never could you have ever expected that from her. I was even told that me and her have shared 3 different past lives together. I can honestly believe that.

To thank me, she gave me a beautiful filly, for my birthday.







The day we brought her home.. With the halter that she had been living with for 2 years.






2 Years ago - during her pregnancy. The same horse, letting my 5/6 yr old cousin wearing a very scary/wacky get up, just pick her halter up off her nose, as she's tied. Couldn't believe this is the same horse I brought home just 2 years before.






So this is where my Beauty comes in.....




.

Born Aug 5th. I had wanted to breed my vixon for sometime now. Met a wonderful person and fell in love with her stallion. Just one of those horses that really touched me. At the time vixon was still untrustworthy of others and had her good and bad days. But talking with the breeder, vixon was a complete angel. She was tieing and hand breeding all on her own. I couldn't believe it, this was not the same horse. My horse was terrified of being tied. Brought her home and I knew before we had her tested that she was pregnant. I knew right there she was going to grace me with a filly. I told everyone! About 4 months away from her due date, I told everyone I bet she was going to have a filly on my birthday. Yah I know pretty specific times huh? Yah everyone said I was crazy, but I just knew it in my heart! Well sure enough I slept in my car with the baby monitor and that morning we were having a baby. Best birthday present ever!

My father used to always tell me growing up that I was the most beautiful girl in the world. So Thats exactly what I told the new filly. Every single time I saw her, I told her that she was the most beautiful girl in the world. About 2 weeks later everyone is asking me, what are you going to name her. I duno? I loved exotic names, but I just couldn't think of anything. So one day I'm sitting outside the stall talking to mama and baby. Once again I tell her that she is the most beautiful girl in the world. To my surprise, when I said beautiful, her ears perked at me. So I said it again. Her ears perked again at me. That was it, Beautiful! But its funny how things are meant to be. If anyone has ever seen the Movie Flicka, Flicka is said to mean younge beautiful girl. Well long story short, my great grandmother had 2 horses, Flicka and little Flicka. Both have been gone before I was ever born, but my great grandmother was just as horse crazy as I was. So Beautiful is the third Flicka to grace herself on our farm.

Both of my girls, are just as stubborn and hot headed as I am. But I wouldn't want them any other way. I love the challenge and I love the attitude. When it comes down to things, I just know my girls, I know when and where I can trust them, I know deep down that I could ask anything of them and it may take a little time, but I know they would follow. Both are smart and love learning.


----------

